# Screwless drive mounts



## Iceman2 (Dec 27, 2010)

Can anyone tell me where i can find more of these drive mounts?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello Iceman2,

Could you provide us with the brand and model of the enclosure?


----------



## Iceman2 (Dec 27, 2010)

That's the problem this is a second hand spare part build and I don't see any markings on the case.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

I have them on my Jeantech Aqua case


----------

